# Gaggia Classic Pressurized portafilter baskets



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

Just ordered a non-pressurised basket for my Gaggia Classic. Does the grind need to be a little more coarse for the Pressurized portafilter basket?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

sand133 said:


> Just ordered a non-pressurised basket for my Gaggia Classic. Does the grind need to be a little more coarse for the Pressurized portafilter basket?


The grind setting will change depending on what bean you're using and it's age. Therefore you should really tweak your settings as you go according to the bean not really the basket.

There are various charts that show the relationship between dry weight of coffee used and amount of beverage made. For example 16g of dry coffee should make about 32g of the wet stuff but again, ideally you would watch the stream coming out of your PF and switch off just at the onset of blonding.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Milanski said:


> The grind setting will change depending on what bean you're using and it's age. Therefore you should really tweak your settings as you go according to the bean not really the basket.
> 
> There are various charts that show the relationship between dry weight of coffee used and amount of beverage made. For example 16g of dry coffee should make about 32g of the wet stuff but again, ideally you would watch the stream coming out of your PF and switch off just at the onset of blonding.


Not used a pressurised basket for a long time, but from memory aren't they designed to pour over 10-15 seconds max. Please correct me if I am wrong but wouldn't it be a struggle to get a brew ration correct with a pressurised basket ?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Also, I realise you've just spent money on the non-pressurised basket but I found changing to the VST considerably improved consistency. Pair this with a bottomless PF and you will find that you learn MUCH quicker on how to improve your dose, distribution and tamping techniques.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Also, I realise you've just spent money on the non-pressurised basket but I found changing to the VST considerably improved consistency. Pair this with a bottomless PF and you will find that you learn MUCH quicker on how to improve your dose, distribution and tamping techniques.


Vst are good I would save money for the grinder first tho.







.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Not used a pressurised basket for a long time, but from memory aren't they designed to pour over 10-15 seconds max. Please correct me if I am wrong but wouldn't it be a struggle to get a brew ration correct with a pressurised basket ?


Most probably! I may have got the wrong end of the stick there, so apologies. Just to clarify, I was talking about using the non-pressurised basket that was just purchased.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Most probably! I may have got the wrong end of the stick there, so apologies. Just to clarify, I was talking about using the non-pressurised basket that was just purchased.


No worries , I think the OP is still using the pressurised basket at the moment and is looking at what grinder to buy . I don't think brew ratios can really apply to using pre ground and pressurised basket . I'm not sure what techniques would be best for trying to get a good coffee from one .


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> No worries , I think the OP is still using the pressurised basket at the moment and is looking at what grinder to buy . I don't think brew ratios can really apply to using pre ground and pressurised basket . I'm not sure what techniques would be best for trying to get a good coffee from one .


Gotcha.

I started off with a pressurised basket on my Dualit before coffee the geek in me woke up. I used to just fill the PF level and tamp lightly (with that rubbish plastic tamper). With pregound Lavazza I was momentarily fooled into thinking I was making quite good coffee


----------

